# BBQ Ashes???



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

Are the ashes from the BBQ pit good for anything?
Mesquite and oak wood?
Would they help or hurt a garden or grass?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.emmitsburg.net/gardens/articles/frederick/2004/ashes.htm


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I used to spread mine in my flower beds, make um grow, it's pot ash.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

In moderation, they will help both.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

I put my ashes in a strainer, and just make a loop around the yard, shaking out all the ash. Then I pour all the coals right back into the BBQ pit. That way I don't have any black coal laying in the yard and I have a nice pile of coal ready for my next fire. It's called a China Cap and I got it at a Restaurant supply store.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I put them in my compost. Pretty much that is what things break down to, carbon.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Bbq ash*

The only problem could be (if ash is directly under meat where grease and SALT could build up in ash) So if you got fire box its OK .If you don't ???...cva34


----------

